# What was the first name you've ever given to your town?



## thisistian (Nov 24, 2016)

Mine was _Harmony_, which was the name given to my first town in Wild World


----------



## KingKyle (Nov 25, 2016)

Ray, ACCF


----------



## faceburn (Nov 25, 2016)

Utopia because I was innocent, naive and sweet back then.


----------



## CookieCrossing (Nov 26, 2016)

AvaBeach because I was friends with a girl named Ava and PeachBeach wouldn't fit. It was the GCN version and I was 4.


----------



## pinkcotton (Nov 26, 2016)

Gumville because I had no idea what to name my town, and I had a bubblegum scented gel crayon on the table next to me!


----------



## Becca617 (Nov 26, 2016)

I think mine was tacotown lol i think that was when i was like 6-8 years old?
i really like tacos ^^


----------



## Turbo (Nov 26, 2016)

When I was eight my starter town was "Tunetown."
The town tune was pretty gr9


----------



## Minimo (Nov 27, 2016)

My starter town was Chickenwing. I don't know why I choose that. xD


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon (Nov 27, 2016)

i dont remember my AC, WW, or CF town names, but my first ACNL town name was Caketon.


----------



## Lightspring (Nov 27, 2016)

Moonsong, and still is my town.


----------



## Mars Adept (Nov 27, 2016)

Rad Town in New Leaf, I wasn't the one who named my GCN or WW towns. I've had many towns since my first one.


----------



## Timexturner (Dec 1, 2016)

Newville


----------



## Cheren (Dec 1, 2016)

My very first town was Fungus, on the GameCube. I don't remember how old I was.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Dec 1, 2016)

Catville in CF >.>


----------



## mintellect (Dec 1, 2016)

Startown, because I had no imagination.


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 1, 2016)

Hawaii, back in Wild World. I would love to revisit that town :'c


----------



## VxnillaCupcakes (Dec 1, 2016)

mine was Sweetvil because 'Sweet-ville'  wouldn't fit .


----------



## CloverCoin (Dec 2, 2016)

Gosh now I wish I could remember... This had to be 10 or so years ago for me... I know it must have had something to do with stars. I didn't play Wild World, I only had the Animal Crossing game for the gamecube. I was really into it but I can't seem to remember much about it.

I do remember being way excited about Animal Crossing City Folk! That one I played a lot more seriously, still not sure what town name though... For sure Stars but no idea what specifically. lol I remember it so well because Apollo was my favorite villager there and I was so broken when he moved away I had stopped playing.

Third attempt at playing Animal Crossing New Life very seriously was my town Koi Cove! It was going to have a whole adorable pirate history theme to it and I worked so hard on it. But it was sadly a download copy and the 3ds with it broke. ; ; So I had again stopped playing for some time until recently when I picked up my new ACNL 3ds which already had a copy on it.

Now I'm the happy mayor of Cloverly! <3


----------



## Sheando (Dec 2, 2016)

My first town was Mooville about ten years ago in WW. In my defense, I was eleven, and I just . . . really loved cows for some reason.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Dec 4, 2016)

First I remember was Corpate.


----------



## Le-Vane (Dec 4, 2016)

I think mine was something like "Animalus" or something like that! 
Gosh I'm still horrible at coming up with names for towns 'n the such...


----------



## Annie1 (Dec 5, 2016)

Mine was Mayberry, because of the Andy Griffith Show and because I lack creativity, LOL.


----------



## Balverine (Dec 5, 2016)

my first ever town was shared with my brother (terrible idea lol) in accf, and he named the town Gai Land after maito Gai from Naruto lol
I don't remember most of my town names, but my first in acnl was Kirkwall


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Dec 5, 2016)

My first town was in Wild World and it was called Somewhere. I can't remember if someone helped me make my town but I was asked what I wanted to name my town, I said somewhere- as in, think of somewhere- but they took it quite literally. Chances are it was my mum... I think.


----------



## Dan716 (Dec 5, 2016)

Daniel because i thought it was were you put your name XD


----------



## Bon Bonne (Dec 6, 2016)

Onett :')
I was super enamored with EarthBound when I tried out City Folk, so... yeah. that's about it! XD;;


----------



## Buttonsy (Dec 6, 2016)

Lunavila, my first town in New Leaf and I still have it.


----------



## PixelSammie (Dec 8, 2016)

I think it was Zanarkand but shortened because the name was too long lol (played lots of FFX during that time)


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Dec 9, 2016)

My first GCN town was called Maple. If the villager of the same name moves into that town then it would get confusing. My second GCN town was called Midtown since it was the only name I could think of at that time. Ever since New Leaf, I've began to name the villages after animal biography. My New Leaf town is called Animalia (named after the animals' kingdom) though it's the second version since the first version was erased in September 2016 in preperations for the Welcome amiibo update (that and the old Animalia had no villagers that I cared about and hardly anything in it). The town in the next game after the mobile game will be called Mammalia (named after the animals' class).


----------

